# Sound decoder for Kato E8



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

I am dipping my toe into DCC. I have a DD40AX with sound coming tomorrow (great deal, TopHobby.com, getting it with the MT magnetic couplers already installed as I heard they can be a little difficult on this one, for less than $150) and just got an MRC Tech 6 with the handheld remote. After looking over my existing inventory I have a Kato E8 A/B set that I bought second hand that is an older version pre 2008?

I see how easy it is to replace the board so I was thinking they would be the first I would try. And since I want sound my choices seem a little limited. Digitrax and MRC for drop ins, the Tsunami seems like a bit more work, though I have had it apart that far anyway when I got it to inspect it. Ok everyone sit down I know everyone is shouting DIGITRAX! 

So next question do I really need sound in both units? This is not really a money issue it's more what is the correct approach. Is it better to get sound in both A and B since it's so easy or does the B unit only need the DCC part. Or is it just a matter of personal preference. Does anyone have A/B combos with sound in both? Does it really make that much of a difference?

And last are these all DC/DCC in case I decide DCC is more than I want to deal with in N? I have a number of engines which will need to be upgraded or replaced and I may choose to stay with what I have.

And BTW, I've been looking through a Digitrax catalog. Nice stuff. Need to get catalogs from the others and start thinking seriously about what a full DCC system would look like for me.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Unfortunately,there aren't any "drop in" sound decoders available for these yet that are worthed the effort.I've had both MRC and Digitrax sound decoders and none has impressed me.
I have a pair of these E8s that are awaiting for Soundtraxx,ESU or TCS to offer sound decoders for them.Until then,they will remain straight DCC.Keep in mind that in any case,milling the frame will be required to fit a decent speaker as these are DCC ready,not sound ready.


----------

